# Please help for to find information about of the whole life cycle of the next few Hemiptera species.



## TiercelR (Nov 21, 2022)

Hello, please can you help me to find information about of the whole life cycle of any or all of the next few Hemiptera species?

This information can be in a form of w-pages, titles of printed books, online or printed articles, etc.

All the help will be so much appreciated. Many thanks in advance.

Species (they are eight 8 different species):

Corisella edulis
Corisella mercenaria
Corisella texcocana
Krizousacorixa femorata
Krizousacorixa azteca
Graptocorixa abdominalis
Graptocorixa bimaculata
Notonecta unifasciata


----------



## agent A (Nov 21, 2022)

I'll check the literature later


----------



## TiercelR (Nov 25, 2022)

agent A said:


> I'll check the literature later


Hello, thank you so much in advance!


----------

